# Problems w/printing InDesign CS3 - duplexing



## hallmarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Have just switched over to OSX 10.5.6 w/a new computer - have found that when printing in Landscape in InDesign CS3 and trying to duplex the first page prints correctly but the next and following pages rotate 90 degrees.

Have been installing updates to all software for computer and printer - Canon C7000 w/ImagePress A3000 server, but none of these have worked. 

This problem only occurs when the page layout is in a landscape setting.

Any ideas?


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 27, 2009)

Try exporting a pdf first, with your print settings, and then print that pdf. Sounds like your printer isn't ripping your document correctly. I think the pdf will solve that issue and take the burden of this RIP process off of your printer.


----------



## timsmurphy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the same problem with a Canon C4080. Was there a solution using InDesign?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 17, 2009)

timsmurphy said:


> I have the same problem with a Canon C4080. Was there a solution using InDesign?



What sort of images do you have in your document? Any jpgs (especially really nasty CMYK jpgs) or non eps or tif images will make ripping your file to print very difficult; especially a printer without built in postscript.


----------



## timsmurphy (Jul 17, 2009)

I have eliminated all text and art work except for a single rectangle drawn by the rectangle frame tool in InDesign(CS3). With a landscape oriented 8.5x11 multi-page layout it prints the first page correctly and then rotates every other page to portrait - and the rectangle box is also cropped when the page is rotated. It will print an 8.5x11 multi-page portrait layout document fine.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 19, 2009)

Try ripping a PDF of the entire document. Do all subsequent pages still stay in the wrong page format? If so, rip all pages except for the different formatted one, and then rip one pdf with that unique page. Print them separately. Should work.


----------

